# Not all photos in collection syncing to LR mobile



## sallynewcomb

I have 211 photos in a collection, but only 208 of them have synced. Also, I altered one photo in the collection to creamtone, and although it says 'syncing one photo' in the top right corner, it doesn't appear in the LR mobile sync/web gallery. I've refreshed the page and tried a different browser. A friend is having the same trouble, ie not all photos appearing in the LR mobile sync/web gallery.

Any ideas?


----------



## kimbo

Sad no one has answered this question, I am also having this problem... it stopped synching at 1250 I have 300 more to go...


----------



## mbeast40

Hi! What are your configurations? Versions of LR Mobile, LR desktop. 
Did you alter on your mobile, or desktop?
Which is "it" (...although it says...), mobile or desktop?

I had similar problems but with the newest versions I've been fine.
You can try logging out on the mobile and back in to perform one way of resetting the sync.

You could also reset the entire sync: To "reset" your sync status, go to the Preferences menu, open the Lightroom Mobile tab, click on "Delete All Data". No images will be lost. This just resets and resends all smart previews to the cloud, then to the mobile device. You would lose any unsynced alterations on the mobile device that didn't make it to the desktop yet.

Hope this helps.
Michael


----------



## daole

Replying here because despite this question being asked 3 years ago I had a similar problem and found this forum.

My issue:  

All photos in Lightroom CC desktop app showed up appropriately and in the correct album.

All photos synced to IOS app, but not all photos made it to the correct album.

Solution: create a new album, copy all those photos to the new album, then remove the old album.  It's not a very elegant solution but it did the job and fixed the IOS sync issues.

Hopefully this will help the next person to find this thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Interesting, thanks for sharing daole


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

